# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ja çfarë përfiton Shqipëria nga marja e statusit kantidat !

## Wordless

*Dialogu Politik* 

Parimet e Përgjithme të dialogut politik vendosin kushtet kryesore që përbëjnë bazën e 
politikave të brendshme dhe të jashtme të palëve, si respekti për parimet demokratike dhe ato 
të të drejtave të njeriut, respektimi i parimeve ligjore ndërkombtare dhe i shtetit të së drejtës, si 
dhe për parimet e ekonomisë së tregut. Në këto parime përfshihen edhe angazhimet që pala 
shqiptare duhet të marrë përsipër në kuadër të përmirësimit të mëtejshëm të bashkëpunimit dhe 
marrëdhënieve të fqinjësisë së mirë me vendet e tjera të rajonit në të gjitha fushat, atë të 
lëvizjes së lirë të personave, mallrave, kapitalit, shërbimeve, si dhe në luftën ndaj krimit të 
organizuar, korrupsionit, pastrimit të parave, migrimit të parregullt etj. 

*Drejtësia dhe çështjet e brendshme* 

Shqipëria dhe Komuniteti Europian i kushtojnë rëndësi të veçantë forcimit të shtetit të së 
drejtës dhe institucioneve, si dhe bashkëpunimit në luftën kundër terrorizmit, pastrimit të 
parave dhe veprimtarisë kriminale. Negociatat mbi këtë fushë mbështeten në dy shtylla. 
Shtylla e parë ka të bëjë me bashkëpunimin në fushën e lëvizjes së personave dhe parashikon 
dispozita lidhur me vizat, azilin, migrimin dhe politika të tjera që kanë të bëjnë me lëvizjen e 
lirë të njerëzve. Në këtë fushë Shqipëria ka arritur përparime të konsiderueshme, sidomos 
përsa i përket përmirësimit të legjislacionit. Sidoqoftë, mangësi ekzistojnë në menaxhimin e 
kufijve, regjimin e vizave, etj. 

Shtylla e dytë ka të bëjë me bashkëpunimin në luftën kundër terrorizmit, pastrimit të parave 
dhe drogave të paligjshme dhe parashikon dispozita mbi bashkëpunimin policor dhe gjyqësor 
në çështjet penale. Në këtë fushë arritjet janë më modeste: në përgjithësi nuk është arritur të 
neutralizohet fenomeni i pastrimit të parave dhe ndërsa janë hedhur disa hapa me adoptimin e 
legjislacionit mbi luftën ndaj prodhimit lokal të drogës dhe penalizimit të shkelësve të ligjit, 
shumë pak është bërë për të parandaluar trafikimin e drogave të rënda. 

*Dialogu teknik: Lëvizja e lirë e mallrave* 

Në përputhje me Marrëveshjen, Shqipëria dhe Komuniteti Europian duhet të vendosin 
gradualisht një zonë të tregtisë së lirë gjatë një periudhe kohore prej 10 vjetësh që nga hyrja në 
fuqi e Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asocimit që pritet të ndodhë gjatë vitit 2004. Me fjalë të 
tjera, zona e tregtisë së lirë midis Shqipërisë dhe Komunitetit synon të hapë tregun shqiptar për 
eksportet e Komunitetit gjatë periudhës tranzitore, duke patur si qëllim konsolidimin e 
ekonomisë shqiptare, mbrojtjen e konsumatorit dhe nxitjen e biznesit. Kjo marrëveshje është 
asimetrike në favor të Shqipërisë, pra lehtësitë e siguruara prej saj do të përfitohen së pari nga 2—13 
Shqipëria e më vonë nga BE. Në këtë kuadër bisedime janë zhvilluar për mallrat industriale, 
artikujt bujqësorë, etj. 

*Dialogu teknik: E drejta e vendosjes, lëvizja e lirë e punonjësve* 

Në këtë kapitull synohet trajtimi i barabartë i punonjësve shqiptarë dhe atyre komunitarë, të 
punësuar legalisht, me qëllim shmangien nga çdo lloj diskriminimi bazuar në kombësinë, 
përsa i përket kushteve të punës, shpërblimit apo pushimit nga puna. Gjithsesi, kjo nuk do të 
sjellë në të ardhmen e afërt mundësira më të mëdha aksesi të tregut komunitar, por vetëm 
lehtësira për punonjësit e punësuar ligjërisht, familjet e tyre, si edhe lehtësirat e sistemeve të 
sigurimeve shoqërore e më tej. E drejta e vendosjes ka të bëjë me përcaktimin e një kuadri 
ligjor në lidhje me vendosjen e kompanive shqiptare dhe komunitare me të drejta reciproke 
dhe lehtësirat që do t'u jepen këtyre kompanive për të vepruar në tregjet përkatëse, me qëllim 
mënjanimin e çdo lloj diskriminimi. Gjithashtu në këtë kapitull përfshihen edhe çështje që 
kanë të bëjnë me mundësinë e njohjes së kualifikimeve profesionale reciproke dhe ushtrimit të 
aktiviteteve reciproke në fusha të caktuara.

*Përfitimet nga Marrëveshja e Stabilizim-Asocimit* 

Përfitimet më të rëndësishme, të drejtpërdrejta nga Marrëveshja e Stabilizim-Asocimit janë në 
fushën e tregtisë dhe një hyrje më të lirë të prodhimeve vendase në tregun e përbashkët 
europian. Me përmirësimin e kushteve të eksportit lindin mundësi të shumta për zhvillimin e 
kompanive lokale dhe të ekonomisë kombëtare në përgjithësi. 

Nga ana tjetër, Marrëveshja e Stabilizim-Asocimit mundëson një hyrje më të lehtë të mallrave 
europiane për blerësit dhe konsumatorët vendas, përmes procedurave administrative më të 
shkurtra, më efikase dhe me çmime më të ulta. 

Nënshkrimi i Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim-Asocimit gjithashtu krijon mundësinë e marrjes së 
burimeve financiare prej fondeve të ndryshme strukturore, po ashtu ndihmë për ndërtimin e 
kapaciteteve institucionale, zhvillimin rajonal dhe pjesëmarrjen në mjaft projekte të BE-së, si 
p.sh. programet e shkëmbimit për profesorët dhe studentët, ose bashkëpunim midis qendrave 
të kërkimit në vend me ato të BE-së. 


Mbështetja e BE-së për Shqipërinë 

Për realizimin e objektivave të Procesit të Stabilizim-Asocimit dhe të Marrëveshjes së 
Stabilizim-Asocimit, BE-ja ofron mbështetje financiare nëpërmjet programit CARDS (Ndihma 
Komunitare për Zhvillim, Rindërtim dhe Stabilizim), i cili zëvendësoi programet e mëparshme 
të ndihmës PHARE dhe OBNOVA. Në periudhën 2001-2004, ndihma e BE-së për Shqipërinë 
në kuadrin e Programit CARDS arrin në rreth € 180.000.000. Këto fonde, të destinuara për 
rindërtimin dhe infrastrukturën, zhvillimin ekonomik dhe shoqëror dhe nxitjen e 
bashkëpunimit rajonal, përqendrohen në disa fusha prioritare, si psh: 

_Forcimi i administratës publike dhe gjyqësorit_ 

Ky program synon të ndihmojë Shqipërinë për krijimin e një sistemi gjyqësor modern, të 
krahasueshëm me standardet europiane, nëpërmjet rishikimit të kuadrit ligjor, programeve të 
trainimeve, rehabilitimin e burgjeve, etj. Po ashtu, përpjeke bëhen për të rritur 
profesionalizmin e shërbimit civil, me qëllim që administrata publike të jetë efikase dhe t'u 
përgjigjet standardeve të Bashkimit Europian. 

_Policia e rendi publik_ 

Në këtë fushë policisë shqiptare i janë ofruar këshilla strategjike, trainime e pajisje. Forcat 
policore kanë rol themelor në forcimin e shtetit ligjor, sigurisë së brendshme dhe luftës kundër 
krimit.

_Doganat_ 

Misioni i Ndihmës për Doganat, i cili vepron në Shqipëri, ka arritur rezultate të vlefshme përsa 
i përket vjeljes së të ardhurave, parandalimit të kontrabandës e korrupsionit e përmirësimit të 
manaxhimit e procedurave të doganave. 

* Zhvillimi i infrastrukturës* 

Përmirësimi i rrjeteve të energjisë, transportit dhe ujit janë thelbësore për rritjen ekonomike në 
Shqipëri. Bashkimi Europian financon zhvillimin e disa projekteve për zhvillimin e 
infrastrukturës.

*Demokracia dhe të drejtat e njeriut* 

Bashkimi Europian ofron asistencë për organizatat që veprojnë në fushën e demokracisë dhe të 
drejtave të njeriut. Projektet mund të përfshijnë ndërgjegjësimin për rolin e të drejtave të 
njeriut në ndërtimin e shoqërisë civile, mbështetjen e programeve të mediave që promovojnë 
mirëkuptimin dhe tolerancën, riintegrimin e viktimave të trafikimit, etj.

*Arsimi* 

Në nivelin universitar, Shqipëria merr pjesë në programet e shkëmbimit TEMPUS. 
Universitetet shqiptare bashkëpunojnë me homologet europiane në projekte të përbashkëta. 
Gjithashtu, janë bërë plane edhe për mbështetjen e arsimimit profesional. 

‰ Zhvillimi i komuniteteve lokale 

‰ Bujqësia 

‰ Bashkëpunimi ndërkufitar 

‰ Mjedisi 

Krahas ndihmave të konsiderueshme që vendi ynë përfiton nga programet e ndihmës 
ekonomike, ai gëzon edhe preferenca tregtare në lidhje me BE-në. Një pjesë e mirë e 
prodhimeve vendase mund të hyjnë pa kufizime e dogana në tregjet europiane. 
Sekreti i suksesit, sidoqoftë, qëndron në angazhimin e qenësishëm të vetë vendit. Procesi i 
Stabilizim Asocimit ka për qëllim të përkrahë e mbështesë proceset e brendshme të reformave 
që ka nisur vendi ynë, nëpërmjet ndihmës, preferencave tregtare, dialogut, konsulencës teknike 
dhe, së fundi, me anë të marrëveshjeve kontraktuale.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),JuliusB (17-06-2014),luleshtrydhe1 (19-06-2014),Shaboni (17-06-2014)

----------


## Albo

Po ndonje thes me miell apo me patate perfiton Shqiperia se barku me fjale nuk ngopet dot?

Sa te mire jane keta evropianet. Na pranojne ne shqiptaret ne BE e na japin gjithe keto te mira, falas e pa interes fare.

Po jemi edhe te mire ne si popull, te gjithe na duan!

Nje xhaxho ne Tirane, ngriti doren ne nje mbledhje me deputetin e zones e beri nje pyetje qe nuk mori pergjigje:

Po mire ne qe paskemi gjithe keto te mira nga hyrja ne BE, por kjo BE-ja cfare perfiton valle nga pranimi i Shqiperise?

Pret pergjigje xhaxhoja ne Tirane.

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## smokkie

Albush cfare po thua??
Keto qe shkruan ti, populli fisnik skiptar i quan thjesht: PERRALLA ME MBRET ose PIRTH SE LEROHESH.







> Po ndonje thes me miell apo me patate perfiton Shqiperia se barku me fjale nuk ngopet dot?
> 
> Sa te mire jane keta evropianet. Na pranojne ne shqiptaret ne BE e na japin gjithe keto te mira, falas e pa interes fare.
> 
> Po jemi edhe te mire ne si popull, te gjithe na duan!
> 
> Nje xhaxho ne Tirane, ngriti doren ne nje mbledhje me deputetin e zones e beri nje pyetje qe nuk mori pergjigje:
> 
> Po mire ne qe paskemi gjithe keto te mira nga hyrja ne BE, por kjo BE-ja cfare perfiton valle nga pranimi i Shqiperise?
> ...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Wordless

> Po ndonje thes me miell apo me patate perfiton Shqiperia se barku me fjale nuk ngopet dot?


Nuk janë fjalë jo... pyet edhe Saliun po deshe, se ai e mbajti qeverinë 8 vjet me moton e antarsimit të Shqipërisë në BE lol




> Sa te mire jane keta evropianet. Na pranojne ne shqiptaret ne BE e na japin gjithe keto te mira, falas e pa interes fare.


Interesi është reciprok, më jep të jap. Asocimi ka të mirën që mardhënjet ndërkombtare bëhen pa asnjë lloj pengese dhe me çmime të kordinuara.




> Po jemi edhe te mire ne si popull, te gjithe na duan!
> 
> Nje xhaxho ne Tirane, ngriti doren ne nje mbledhje me deputetin e zones e beri nje pyetje qe nuk mori pergjigje:
> 
> Po mire ne qe paskemi gjithe keto te mira nga hyrja ne BE, por kjo BE-ja cfare perfiton valle nga pranimi i Shqiperise?
> 
> Pret pergjigje xhaxhoja ne Tirane.
> 
> Albo


Përfiton psh shoku Albo se nuk do ketë më Lazarat që eksporton drogë në UE dhe qindra e mijra gjëra të tjera që ti i di shumë mirë ndaj mos më harxho kohë kot me pyetje qesharake Berishjane

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KNFC

> Po ndonje thes me miell apo me patate perfiton Shqiperia se barku me fjale nuk ngopet dot?
> 
> Sa te mire jane keta evropianet. Na pranojne ne shqiptaret ne BE e na japin gjithe keto te mira, falas e pa interes fare.
> 
> Po jemi edhe te mire ne si popull, te gjithe na duan!
> 
> Nje xhaxho ne Tirane, ngriti doren ne nje mbledhje me deputetin e zones e beri nje pyetje qe nuk mori pergjigje:
> 
> Po mire ne qe paskemi gjithe keto te mira nga hyrja ne BE, por kjo BE-ja cfare perfiton valle nga pranimi i Shqiperise?
> ...



Po ne qe jemi ne Shqiperi nga BE i kemi syte ... ja kemi interesin e shpresojme qe dhe BE te na e kete sadopak interesin... marredheniet jane reciproke ... do bejme ne per ta e do bejne dhe ata per ne ... eshte 2014 dhe Shqiperia sado me hapa te vegjel,por po  ecen para ... nuk sheh me mileti si shprese te emigroje ne Amerike e ti dale shpirti  ne pune ...ngadale ngadale do integrohemi ne Evrope ... shume vete ishin skeptike edhe per heqjen e vizave ... sidomos shume shqiptare nga diaspora ... por erdhi dita vizat u hoqen ... procesi i futjes se Shqiperise ne BE ka filluar dhe do perfundoje me integrimin e plote ... pavaresisht kohes qe mund te kerkoje !!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

Ok  jam dakort  me ty   per keto  qe ti  po thua 
Po  neja  pyetje vet  vetes  njihere 
a jane gati shqiptaret te hyjne ne europe  ???

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## luleshtrydhe1

> Ok  jam dakort  me ty   per keto  qe ti  po thua 
> Po  neja  pyetje vet  vetes  njihere 
> a jane gati shqiptaret te hyjne ne europe  ???


Duhet te ecim perpara  :buzeqeshje:  Shqiptaret jane gjtihmone gati per sfida.  :buzeqeshje:  Shqiperia besoj se eshte gati per ate status  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

Te hysh ne BE si vend anetar, do te thote te kompromentosh sovranitetin e vendit tend:

1. Shqiperia nuk do te jete me shtet i pavarur, por do te jete shtet i varur nga Brukseli.

2. Kuvendi i Shqiperise nuk do te jete me institucioni me i rendesishem i vendit, Keshilli i Evropes do te jete i tille. E duke qene se shqiptaret jane populli me i vogel ne Evrope, do te jene edhe populli me pak i perfaqesuar ne Keshillin e Evropes. Cfare vendosin deputetet e Keshillit te Evropes, do te zbatojne qytetaret e Shqiperise, packa se cdo 4 vjet zgjedhin nje deputet te tyre qe nuk eshte ne gjendje te zgjidhi me asgje.

3. Kushtetuta e Shqiperise nuk eshte me dokumenti themeltar i Republikes se Shqiperise, pasi do t'ia lere vendin Kushtetutes Evropiane.

4. Shqiperia do te heqi dore nga printimi i monedhes se saj, lekut qe duhet ta zevendesoje me euron. Banka Kombetare e Shqiperise nuk do te printoje me leke e as euro, por do te qarkulloje vetem parane qe pret Brukseli. Ministri i financave te Shqiperise apo Guvernatori i Bankes Kombetare nuk kane me nje instrument monetar, printimi i parase, per t'iu pergjigur krizave ekonomike te vendit. Keto politika i vendos e dikton Brukseli.

5. Shqiperia do te heqi dore nga politika e saj e jashtme. Po doni te mesoni politiken e jashtme te Shqiperise, shkoni e pyesni ministrin e jashtem gjerman apo francez ne Bruksel.

6. Mallrat e vendeve anetare te BE, do te hyjne ne tregun shqiptar pa dogane, qe do te perbeje nje goditje te forte per ekonomine shqiptare: a) bizneseve shqiptare apo fermereve shqiptare, u duhet te konkurrojne ne cmim e cilesi me mallrat e vendeve te zhvilluara qe kane me shume kapital e eksperience se ta. b) arka e shtetit shqiptar do te zbrazet nga tarifat qe mblidhte nga mallrat e importit neper dogana c) tregu shqiptar do te permbytet nga mallrat evropiane: Motoja: Gjermania, Franca e Italia prodhon, Shqiperia konsumon!

7. Ne kembim te gjithe kesaj varesie politike, monetare dhe ekonomike te Shqiperise ndaj BE, gjermanet e francezet do bejne me shqiptaret ate qe bene me greket: tani qe jeni anetare te BE, mund te merrni para me kredi nga ne me interes te ulet. Dhe politikanet tone marrin kredi nga BE dhe me ato para ndertojne "shtetin social" ne Shqiperi duke ecur te sigurt ne hapat e Greqise. Me ato leket e kredive blejne edhe voten e qytetareve jeta e te cileve gjithmone e me shume do te jete e varuar nga shteti. Dhe vjen nje dite kur kredite duhen paguar, dhe borxhi i shtetit ka arritur ne stratosfere dhe arka e shtetit eshte bosh, e pastaj bankieri gjerman e francez thote: nuk keni para te paguani? Po ja ju keni nje reliev te bukur. Do ua marrim ne gjithe Rivieren per 50 vjet e do ta shfrytezojme per turizem, qe te shlyeni borxhet tuaja.

8. Kur te marrim ne telefon Washingtonin per ndihme, duhet ta marrim fshehurazi se mos na u ngelet qejfi gjermaneve e francezeve po ta marrin vesh. Por edhe kur te na e ngrejne amerikanet do thone: "ju nuk jeni me problemi yne, jeni problem i BE." Ne Kine nuk shkojme dot qe ti ftojme kinezet te investojne ne Shqiperi pa marre lejen e Brukselit. 

9. Shqiptaret nuk zgjedhin me te jetojne jetet e tyre sipas moralit e tradites se tyre por duhet te ndjekin pike per pike diktatin e "moralit evropian". Bebet ne Gjermani lindin pa gjini. Homoseksualet martohen me njeri-tjetrin. Zotin e kemi hequr si fjale nga fjalori i perditshem. Deshe te hyje ne BE? Duhet te mendosh, te jetosh, e te sillesh ja keshtu si ne, si minj laboratori.

...
...
...

Dhe pasi te gjitha keto te kene ndodhur, te njejtet njerez te entuziazmuar ne lidhje me anetaresimin e Shqiperise ne BE do te vijne ne forumin shqiptar, ne kete teme e do te shkruajne: "po ne hyme ne Evrope se menduam se keta evropianet do te na qeverisnin me mire se sa keta tanet, por keta na lane me gisht ne goje me keq se c'ishim! E me e keqja eshte se tani nuk dalim dot as nga gropa ku jemi futur vete!"

Albo

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KNFC

> Ok  jam dakort  me ty   per keto  qe ti  po thua 
> Po  neja  pyetje vet  vetes  njihere 
> a jane gati shqiptaret te hyjne ne europe  ???


Do jemi gati ... deri sa te kryhet anetaresimi i plote pjesa derrmuese do jete gati ... edhe shoqerita e vendeve te tjera evropiane nuk i kane te gjithe njerezit te nje niveli e standarti ... fshatari grek apo italian jugor  nuk ka shume ndryshim nga fshatari shqiptar ... edhe ne USA qe flitet nje gjuhe ka shume disnivel mes shteteve !!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Nuk jam kundra antarsimit ne BE, po mben te dyshoj qe vende me te mdhaja si ne si Italia Spanja apo Greqia duan te dalin nga BE per shkak se kjo i futi ne krize. I vetmi shtet qe perfitoka qenka Gjermania qe snjifka krize asnjeher.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Wordless

o Albo, po rri praaaa se edhe Greqia me Saliun janë pro dhënies së statusit Shqipërisë lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Nuk e kuptoj pse i gezohemi kaq shume BE. Greqia ne BE eshte dhe po falimenton si shtet. Po ashtu dhe vende  te tjera jane krize ekonomike dhe pse jane ne BE. "I zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta."

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## freeopen

> Nuk jam kundra antarsimit ne BE, po mben te dyshoj qe vende me te mdhaja si ne si Italia Spanja apo Greqia duan te dalin nga BE per shkak se kjo i futi ne krize. I vetmi shtet qe perfitoka qenka Gjermania qe snjifka krize asnjeher.


Keto shtete qe permend ti kane politikanet me te korruptuar qe  ekzistojne,ata shqiptare para ketyre jane ''engjej'',kjo eshte fara e keqe qe i futi ne krize keto shtete dhe jo BE e cila po i mban me lek.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ndoshta dhe kjo qendron freeopen, por euroskeptiket ne europe po shtohen.




> Keto shtete qe permend ti kane politikanet me te korruptuar qe  ekzistojne,ata shqiptare para ketyre jane ''engjej'',kjo eshte fara e keqe qe i futi ne krize keto shtete dhe jo BE e cila po i mban me lek.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KNFC

> Nuk e kuptoj pse i gezohemi kaq shume BE. Greqia ne BE eshte dhe po falimenton si shtet. Po ashtu dhe vende  te tjera jane krize ekonomike dhe pse jane ne BE. "I zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta."


Po si mendon se do jete me mire ... te qendrojme vetem e te izoluar ??? BE nuk ka cfare ti marre Shqiperise ... te pakten ne momentin qe jemi ne tani vetem perfitime mund te kemi ...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mia@

> Po si mendon se do jete me mire ... te qendrojme vetem e te izoluar ??? BE nuk ka cfare ti marre Shqiperise ... te pakten ne momentin qe jemi ne tani vetem perfitime mund te kemi ...


Jo mo s'kam asgje kundra. Thjesht te mos presim shume nga BE. Dua qe Shqiperia te eci para qe te behemi me mire per veten tone, jo thjesht sa per t'u futur ne BE.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ATMAN

2/3 e ligjeve te shqiperise do behen ne bruksel nga teknokrate qe nuk e kane idene fare se ca ndodh ne realitetin shqiptar 

monedha euro (nese hyn shqiperia me vone ne euro) nuk do vendoset me nga banka qendrore e shqiperise por nga banka qendrore e europiane e cila eshte totalisht ne duart e privateve 

italia jep 15 miliard euro kontribute ne EU cdo vit dhe merr nga EU vetem 9 miliard 

nuk duhet nxituar duke hyre ne BE qorrazi por duke informuar popullin shqiptar me informacion korrekt dhe pastaj duke marre vendime me demokraci direkte me ane te referendumeve sic ben edhe zvicra

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## luleshtrydhe1

Cdo e mire e ka dhe te keqen e saj qysh e paraqiti Albo po kjo sdo te thote qe nuk eshte mire qe te futemi ne BE.

Opo jo nuk duhet nxituar , se dhe te duam ne nuk futemi dot jo ..  :buzeqeshje:  Te kishin interes nga Shqiperia ata e kishin futur qe neser  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ATMAN

qe te kuptosh paradokset e teknokrateve dhe paraziteve te brukselit ,po te tregoj nje ligj (europian) qe ka dale para disa vjetesh

pasagjeret qe udhetojne me autobus duhet te vene rripat e sigurimit kur ulen ne sedilen e pasagjerit , asnje here nuk e kam pare te zbatohet ne itali ky ligj i brukselit

pregatituni te dashur skllever , njehere u shtrytezuat nga bllokmenet e vjeter dhe keta te rinj, ndersa kur te hyni ne europe do te jeni ne hyqmin e skllaverise se  brukselit nje skllaveri me e sofistikuar por jo me pak e rrezikshme se ajo e bllokut

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Wordless

> qe te kuptosh paradokset e teknokrateve dhe paraziteve te brukselit ,po te tregoj nje ligj (europian) qe ka dale para disa vjetesh
> 
> pasagjeret qe udhetojne me autobus duhet te vene rripat e sigurimit kur ulen ne sedilen e pasagjerit , asnje here nuk e kam pare te zbatohet ne itali ky ligj i brukselit
> 
> pregatituni te dashur skllever , njehere u shtrytezuat nga bllokmenet e vjeter dhe keta te rinj, ndersa kur te hyni ne europe do te jeni ne hyqmin e skllaverise se  brukselit nje skllaveri me e sofistikuar por jo me pak e rrezikshme se ajo e bllokut


Skllavëri sepse Brukseli kërkon që ti të vësh rripin e sigurimit e të ruash kokën  :pa dhembe: 

Ju jeni mësuar me anarki mër shoku , jeni mësuar 40 veta në një Furgon  :shkelje syri:  Nëse skllavëri quhet shëmbulli që ti solle.. atëhere unë dua të jem skllavi i parë i Brukselit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

